# Zeigt her euer Futter



## Udo561 (27. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich experimentiere sehr gerne mit verschiedenen Futtermischungen.
Da ich Karpfen , Schleien und Brassen mit Futterspirale beangele ist die Futtermischung extrem entscheident für meine Fangerfolge.
Hier mal meine heutige Mischung , bestehend aus Meerschweinchenfutter , Mais , Karpfenpellets , gemahlener Mohn und einer fertigen Grundfuttermischung.
In 3 Stunden konnte ich so 6 Karpfen , 1 Schleie , und 1 Brasse fangen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Anglerjugend (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Hallo,

jetzt wo ich dass so sehe wollte ich mal fragen:

Macht ihr auch soviele Partikel in euer Futter?
Ist das normal oder schon eher viel, was gerade auf dem Bild von Udo zu sehen ist?
Bin noch Anfänger und ich habe noch nie mit soviel Partikeln gefischt, entweder nur Futter oder vllt mal n bissl Mais rein, aber dann auch nicht so viel wie Udo auf dem Bild.
Bitte klärt mich auf :vik:.

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

siebst Du Dein Futter nicht=?


----------



## xAlex (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Wenn die Fische viel fressen, viel Fisch da ist, kann man schon einiges an Partikel reinmachen.

Ich persöhnlich haue allerdings weniger Partikel rein und verwende 3 mm Pellets.


----------



## feedermaster (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

hey leute ,
bei der spirale ist das doch eigentlich normal mit vielen partikeln um die kleinen fische zu sättigen.der rest der partikel bleibt für die großen 
(ein paar weniger partikel reichen aber völlig aus )
@udo561 :

siebe dein futter am besten mit einem 2-4mm sieb ,bevor du die ganzen partikel darein gibst.

was mich stutzig macht ist das meerschweinchenfutter ,das ist eigentlich eine gute idee wegen der ganzen saat oder ????
außerdem kannst du deinem futter noch gequollenen beifügen.


mfg feedermaster


----------



## Gemini (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Das kommt auch drauf an was man fangen will, fein gesiebtes Futter bringt mehr Wolkenbildung und somit mehr kleine Fische am Platz.

Mehr Partikel stellen nach einer Weile die grösseren Fische am Platz ein und wie man bei Udo sieht funktioniert das ganz gut. In der letzten Zeit habe ich mit ähnlichen Zusammenstellungen experimentiert und war mit den Resultaten durchaus zufrieden.


----------



## Udo561 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> siebst Du Dein Futter nicht=?



Hi,
wo zu ? 
Dann müsste ich ein Sieb haben das min. 6 mm hat , alleine schon der Pellets und dem Mais wegen .
Bisher klappt das ohne sieben ganz gut , es vergeht kein Ansitz an dem ich keine Karpfen oder Schleien fange 
Anscheinend mögen die Fische bei uns das grobe Futter :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## feedermaster (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

ja mit den kleinen fischen stimmt schon aber das futter muss sich ja im futterkörbchen schnell auflösen.
wenn die dicken klumpen da drin sind ist das futter nicht gleichmäßig von der bindung etc.


(bevor du die ganzen partikel reintust musst du das sieben )


----------



## Udo561 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



feedermaster schrieb:


> ja mit den kleinen fischen stimmt schon aber das futter muss sich ja im futterkörbchen schnell auflösen.



Hi,
wenn meine Futterspirale aufs Wasser auftrifft löst sich das Futter , in der Regel bleibt da nichts drin.
Ich habe mein Futter noch nie gesiebt , ich möchte ja keine Wolke im Wasser hinterlassen , bei mir sollen Partikel zu Boden fallen und die größeren Fische anlocken. 

Aber jeder wie er möchte und so wie er am bessten mit seinem Futter zurecht kommt 

Gruß Udo


----------



## RheinBarbe (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Ersten und letzten Satz einfach ignorieren. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2897857&postcount=10


----------



## flasha (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



feedermaster schrieb:


> ja mit den kleinen fischen stimmt schon aber das futter muss sich ja im futterkörbchen schnell auflösen.
> wenn die dicken klumpen da drin sind ist das futter nicht gleichmäßig von der bindung etc.
> 
> 
> (bevor du die ganzen partikel reintust musst du das sieben )



Muss? Sterben muss man ...wieso sollte er noch sieben wenn er damit Erfolg hat?


----------



## Udo561 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Ersten und letzten Satz einfach ignorieren.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2897857&postcount=10



Hi,
ups , auf Maden verzichte ich komplett , hatte ich mal versucht , aber das lockt mir zu viele kleinere Fische an , hatte da sehr oft Fehlbisse.
Fehlbisse weil ich mit 16 mm Pellets am Haar angele und die kleineren Fische das Pellet ab und zu mal aufnehmen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## RheinBarbe (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Ich glaube in deinen Gewässern die du befischst ist der Bestand (und das Beißverhalten) so gut, da ist es völlig sekundär aus was dein Futter besteht. Könntest im Prinzip auch mit meiner Kindheitsmischung (das was ich der Mami aus der Speisekammer immer stibitzen konnte) mal probieren, sprich einfach Paniermehl mit Vanillepuddingpulver mischen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Udo, ich würde mein Futter anders machen , ABER DER ERFOG GIBT DIR RECHT!


----------



## Udo561 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Ich glaube in deinen Gewässern die du befischst ist der Bestand (und das Beißverhalten) so gut, da ist es völlig sekundär aus was dein Futter besteht..



Hi,
das glaube ich nicht , sonst würde die Stippangler ja um einiges mehr fangen als ich :q
Ich hatte heute nach einigen Fischen ein paar andere Angler in unmittelbarer Nähe sitzen , die haben ihre Montagen keine 5 Meter neben meine geworfen , na ja , gefangen hatten die nichts 

Aber egal , ich möchte hier nicht über "mein" Futter schreiben , ich möchte Bilder von eurem Futter sehen 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Gemini (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Du willst mein Futter sehen? 

Ok, da hast du meine Mischung für morgen früh vor der Arbeit  

Natürlich alles ungesiebt, funktioniert prima, hat sogar 3 Zander bis 90cm an die Matchrute gelockt, grosse Karausche, viele Schleien, nur noch keinen Karpfen :c


----------



## Phenom96 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

die fische bei uns sind noch nicht so alt das ich den schon gesiebtes futter vorstzen muss damit sie beißen^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



Phenom96 schrieb:


> die fische bei uns sind noch nicht so alt das ich den schon gesiebtes futter vorstzen muss damit sie beißen^^


 

Was hat das Sieben mit dem alter der Fische zu tun#c#c


----------



## sunny (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Ist der Witz wirklich so schwer zu verstehen ?


----------



## Anglerjugend (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Was hat das Sieben mit dem alter der Fische zu tun#c#c


 
:vik:


----------



## mirolino (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



Gemini schrieb:


> Du willst mein Futter sehen?
> 
> Ok, da hast du meine Mischung für morgen früh vor der Arbeit
> 
> Natürlich alles ungesiebt, funktioniert prima, hat sogar 3 Zander bis 90cm an die Matchrute gelockt, grosse Karausche, viele Schleien, nur noch keinen Karpfen :c



Sieht gut aus.
Was ist da alles drin?


----------



## Anglerjugend (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Also, dass mit dem Tierfutter fand ich eine Prima Idee.
Jetzt bin ich heute losgefahren und habe bei uns im Dehner nach Tierfutter gesucht.
Gefunden habe ich Körnerfutter für Ziergeflügel, sprich Vogelfutter :q.
Drin ist: Weizen, Mais grob, Hafer, Muschelbrot.
Inhaltsstoffe: 20,5% Rohprotein 5% Rohasche 3% Rohfaser 2,5% Rohfett 0,18% Methionin ( sind keine 100% #c ).
Taugt das was zum ins Futter mischen?
Wenn ja, wieviel davon würdet in euer Futter mischen? 1/4?
Ich habe so an eine Mischung gedacht.
2/4 Normales Futter 1/4 Paniermehl 1/4 von dem Vogelfutter.
Mein Zielfisch ist die Barbe und die Brasse im Neckar und im Neckarkanal.
Muss ich das Futter vorher aufkochen? Mais wird ja vorm untermischen immer aufgekocht.
Falls ihr Fotos zum helfen braucht sagt grade bescheid.

Danke schonmal

P.s. In welchen Jahreszeiten salzt ihr euer Futter? Eher Sommer oder eher Winter?


----------



## Anglerjugend (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Also, dass mit dem Tierfutter fand ich eine Prima Idee.
> Jetzt bin ich heute losgefahren und habe bei uns im Dehner nach Tierfutter gesucht.
> Gefunden habe ich Körnerfutter für Ziergeflügel, sprich Vogelfutter :q.
> Drin ist: Weizen, Mais grob, Hafer, Muschelbrot.
> ...


 
Kann keiner was dazu sagen?


----------



## Gemini (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Ich kann dir nur sagen was ich mache. Ruf bei einem Raiffeisenmarkt an, ob sie Pellets und Hartmais haben. Ist dort beides echt günstig. Dazu noch ein fertiges, feines Futter, Paniermehl würde ich nicht nehmen. Mischung 1/4 Mais, 1/4 Pellets, 2/4 Feines. Den Mais quellen lassen, dann kochen. Die Pellets lasse ich auch kurz quellen. Nach Gusto mit Lockstoffen experimentieren.

Drei Komponenten, einfach zu machen und hat bei mir gut funktioniert und das Futter von Udo sieht nicht soviel anders aus und er kennt fast jeden Karpfen und Schleie in seinem See mit Vornamen 

Deine Zielfische sind ja auch eher grösser da würde ich das Kleinzeugs weglassen. Mais oder Pellet am Haar und ab dafür.


----------



## Anglerjugend (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Also jetzt wo ich das gekauft habe will ich es auch ausprobieren :q.
Muss ich die Körner auch quellen lassen?
Also kann ich das Futter ohne Mais raussortieren in den Topf geben und quellen lassen?

Wie ist das mit dem Salz im Futter? Salzt ihr euer Futter, wenn ja zu welchen Jahreszeiten?


----------



## Udo561 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Hi,
ich mache mir das Futter immer am Vortag fertig .
Kannst dein " Vogelfutter " mit Wasser und dem Saft vom Mais anmischen und am nächsten Tag mit den restlichen Zutaten vermischen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Anglerjugend (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich mache mir das Futter immer am Vortag fertig .
> Kannst dein " Vogelfutter " mit Wasser und dem Saft vom Mais anmischen und am nächsten Tag mit den restlichen Zutaten vermischen.
> Gruß Udo


 
Der Mais ist aber schon sagen wir mal ungekocht im Vogelfutter drinne


----------



## andy12345 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Gemini 	 		*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*
<hr style="color: rgb(255, 255, 255); background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255);" size="1"> Ich kann dir nur sagen was ich mache. Ruf bei einem Raiffeisenmarkt an, ob sie Pellets und Hartmais haben. Ist dort beides echt günstig. Dazu noch ein fertiges, feines Futter, Paniermehl würde ich nicht nehmen. Mischung 1/4 Mais, 1/4 Pellets, 2/4 Feines. Den Mais quellen lassen, dann kochen. Die Pellets lasse ich auch kurz quellen. Nach Gusto mit Lockstoffen experimentieren.

Drei Komponenten, einfach zu machen und hat bei mir gut funktioniert und das Futter von Udo sieht nicht soviel anders aus und er kennt fast jeden Karpfen und Schleie in seinem See mit Vornamen 

Deine Zielfische sind ja auch eher grösser da würde ich das Kleinzeugs weglassen. Mais oder Pellet am Haar und ab dafür.




Moinsen   ,   welche Pellets meinst du ?
Und wie viel kosten die ?

Mfg 

Andy​


----------



## Anglerjugend (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



andy12345 schrieb:


> Gemini              *AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*
> 
> <HR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(255,255,255); COLOR: rgb(255,255,255)" SIZE=1>Ich kann dir nur sagen was ich mache. Ruf bei einem Raiffeisenmarkt an, ob sie Pellets und Hartmais haben. Ist dort beides echt günstig. Dazu noch ein fertiges, feines Futter, Paniermehl würde ich nicht nehmen. Mischung 1/4 Mais, 1/4 Pellets, 2/4 Feines. Den Mais quellen lassen, dann kochen. Die Pellets lasse ich auch kurz quellen. Nach Gusto mit Lockstoffen experimentieren.
> 
> ...


 
Gehen da auch die normalen Haustierpellets? Die gabs auch in dem Laden für Hamster und so ... wusste aber nicht ob die gehen.


----------



## Udo561 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Der Mais ist aber schon sagen wir mal ungekocht im Vogelfutter drinne



Hi,
Mais ist bei mir ja keiner drin , den gebe ich ja gekocht aus dem Glas hinzu.

Kannst ja das komplette Voglefutter kochen , dann soviel zum Futter geben wie du täglich benötigst , den Rest kannste einfrieren oder eben ein paar Tage im Kühlschrank lagern .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Anglerjugend (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Und wie sieht es mit den Hamsterpellets aus?
Denn in den Hamsterpellets ist ja fast das selbe drin wie im Vogelfutter bloß in gepresster Form.
Aus was bestehen die Anglerpellets? Kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Aus was bestehen die Anglerpellets? Kennt sich da jemand aus?



Hi,
zum größten Teil aus Fischmehl oder gemahlenem Krill , zumindest meine mit denen ich angele.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gemini (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> zum größten Teil aus Fischmehl oder gemahlenem Krill , zumindest meine mit denen ich angele.
> Gruß Udo



Das sind meiner Meinung nach auch die besten, im Raiffeisen einfach Forelli sagen. Das besteht aus wie Udo schon sagte Fischmehl u.ä., fast reines Protein. 
*Nicht zu verwechseln mit irgendwelchen Kleintier-Pellets, damit kannst du Veganer füttern, aber keine ordentlichen Fische.*

Beim Preis müsste ich lügen, ich hab mir 25kg geteilt. War aber nicht so dass man Tränen in die Augen bekommt, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Hi,
was auch gut geht sind die Teichsticks für Gartenteichfische.
Da hatte ich mir auch mal so ne riesen Tonne im Raiffeisenmarkt mitgenommen , die kostete gerade mal 6,99 Euro.
Die Sticks einweichen und zum Futter geben , damit war ich auch erfolgreich.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Siermann (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> was auch gut geht sind die Teichsticks für Gartenteichfische.
> Da hatte ich mir auch mal so ne riesen Tonne im Raiffeisenmarkt mitgenommen , die kostete gerade mal 6,99 Euro.
> Die Sticks einweichen und zum Futter geben , damit war ich auch erfolgreich.
> Gruß Udo



So bin ich ebenfalls schon vorgegangen. Teichsticks eingeweicht und mit Paniermehl zu einer ordentlichen Maße vermegt...hatt auch funktioniert. Schleien und Karpfen stehen darauf...:vik:



lg
Tim


----------



## Anglerjugend (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



Gemini schrieb:


> Das sind meiner Meinung nach auch die besten, im Raiffeisen einfach Forelli sagen. Das besteht aus wie Udo schon sagte Fischmehl u.ä., fast reines Protein.
> *Nicht zu verwechseln mit irgendwelchen Kleintier-Pellets, damit kannst du Veganer füttern, aber keine ordentlichen Fische.*
> 
> Beim Preis müsste ich lügen, ich hab mir 25kg geteilt. War aber nicht so dass man Tränen in die Augen bekommt, im Gegenteil.


 
Zum Glück hab ich die Kleintierpellets nich gekauft :m


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich die Kleintierpellets nich gekauft :m



Hi,
was meinste denn was Karpfen oder Schleien fressen ?

Die Kleintierpellets bestehen aus gepressten Weizen , Mais und anderem Grünfutter .
Die kannst du unbesorgt in dein Futter geben , ich machs doch auch und meine Fänge geben mir Recht das es Fische anlockt.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Gemini (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Ich bin mir relativ sicher dass die Fischis die Proteinbomben lieber mögen aber sicher auch an den Veganerkram gehen


----------



## Anglerjugend (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Zumindest sorgt es für Abwechslung neben dem Vogelfutter.
Wenn die Pellets dann auch noch daraus bestehen ... hm ... ich werde mir die fischigen kaufen denke ich.


----------



## Dunraven (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Zur Salzfrage, die übliche Antwort ist im Winter etwas mehr, im Sommer weniger. Da es ein Geschmacksverstärker ist aber immer etwas rein. Auch im süßen Futter ist Salz gut, probiere mal VdE Brasem. Riecht super süß aber soll recht salzig sein.


----------



## Anglerjugend (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Zur Salzfrage, die übliche Antwort ist im Winter etwas mehr, im Sommer weniger. Da es ein Geschmacksverstärker ist aber immer etwas rein. Auch im süßen Futter ist Salz gut, probiere mal VdE Brasem. Riecht super süß aber soll recht salzig sein.


 
Wieviel Salz machst du auf 1 Kg Futter?
1 Teelöffel?


----------



## Gemini (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Viele Futter enthalten eh schon Salz, somit hängt die Menge, die du zugibst von deiner Basis ab.


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Hi,
ich habe mir gerade mal neues Futter zubereitet .
40% geschroteter Mais gekocht in Zuckerwasser mit Vanillearoma , 30 % Hanf , ganz und gemahlen , Karpfenpellets 6mm , 10 % Tigernussmehl und Grundfutter.
Ein paar Aromen dazu und schon hat man sehr fängiges Karpfen und Schleienfutter für die Futterspirale.
Gruß Udo


----------



## H3ndrik (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Uiii sieht ja lecker aus


----------



## DerStipper (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Bin mir gerade wieder ein Futter zusammen am Stellen. Meine Frage, kann man Brotmehl als Grundbestandteil wählen?

Mein Futter ist für einen recht Träge dahinfließenden Fluss gedacht, der aber manchmal auch Heftige Strömung hat. Schiffe fahren in einer Stunde zwischen 0 und 6. Und die Tiefe wenn man mit der 13m Stippe fischt gute 3-5m meistens zwischen 4 und 5.

Meine Zusammenstellung wäre wenn ich Brotmehl problemlos als Grundbestandteil wählen kann

5 Teile Brotmehl mittelgrob
2 Teile Zwieback mittelgrob
1 Teil Kuchenmehl Stroopwaffel Top
1 Teil gehackter Hanf
2 Teile gerösteter Hanf
2 Teile Johannesbrotmehl fein

dann nach jeweiliger Bedingung Futterfarbe rein und vielleicht noch was fruchtiges. Was haltet ihr von der Kombo?


----------



## pedda (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mir gerade mal neues Futter zubereitet .
> 40% geschroteter Mais gekocht in Zuckerwasser mit Vanillearoma , 30 % Hanf , ganz und gemahlen , Karpfenpellets 6mm , 10 % Tigernussmehl und Grundfutter.
> Ein paar Aromen dazu und schon hat man sehr fängiges Karpfen und Schleienfutter für die Futterspirale.
> Gruß Udo



10% Grundfutter? Wie soll das denn an der Futterspirale halten?

Und wenn es wirklich halten sollte, dann wäre es super nett, wenn du noch sagt, was in deinem Grundfutter enthalten ist.


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Hi,
keine Ahnung was im Grundfutter enthalten ist , steht ja nicht drauf.
Kaufe das hier in Holland , 6 KG Eimer für 14,99 Euro.
Und es hält sehr gut , das Tiegernussmehl hat eine sehr gute Bindeeigenschaft.
Das Futter bricht allerdings beim Auftreffen aufs Wasser auseinander , ist so aber auch gewollt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dunraven (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Was für ein Grundfutter ist das denn? ich frage weil der Preis für Grundfutter ja schon recht stolz ist. Ich habe in Holland für meinen letzten 25 Kg Sack 27 Euro bezahlt. Für eine einfache Mischung als Träger wundert mich der Preis schon.


----------



## Udo561 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Hi,
keine Ahnung , hat mein Dealer hier im 6 KG Eimer, ist ohne Aufschrift , soll aber für Karpfen sein.
Aber es scheint ja zu funktionieren , lockt die Karpfen auf jeden Fall an den Platz und das ist das wichtigste.
Hatte heute damit in 3 Stunden 5 Karpfen fangen können ,
gestern Nachmittag mal eben 2 ü 20 Pfünder ;-)

Gruß Udo
Hi,
ich war heute früh wieder für 3 Stunden am Vereinsgewässer , ist wieder  sehr gut gelaufen :q
Und solange die Maas über 23 Grad hat beschränke ich mich auch auf  Karpfen , für Raubfisch ist einfach zu warm.

Gruß Udo


----------



## RheinBarbe (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Karpfen 1 und Karpfen 3 sind doch der Gleiche, oder? |kopfkrat
Doppelfoto oder zweimal gefangen?


----------



## DerJonsen (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

was  íst denn mit Letzten passiert? oder sieht das auf dem Bild nur etwas "komisch" aus


----------



## Udo561 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Karpfen 1 und Karpfen 3 sind doch der Gleiche, oder? |kopfkrat
> Doppelfoto oder zweimal gefangen?



Nee, zwei mal gefangen nicht , kann ausversehen das gleiche Bild gewesen sein :q
ich habe mittlerweile um die 100 Karfen dieses Jahr gefangen , da komm man(n) schon mal durcheinander |supergri
Gruß Udo 

@ der Jonsen

der hatte in Kindheitstagen wohl mal einen Unfall oder hatte ein Pockenepitheliom ( ne Viruserkrankung als Jungfisch)
hatte Ralle 24 mir so gesagt .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Wieviel Salz machst du auf 1 Kg Futter?
> 1 Teelöffel?



Du kannst ein Futter so gut wie nicht versalzen, versüßen allerdings schon. Zuviel Zucker hat eher Scheuch- als Lockwirkung. 
Bei nicht so guter Wasserqualität und im Winter kann das Futter mehr Salz vertragen, 50 Gramm bis 100 Gramm pro Kilo schaden überhaupt nicht.


----------



## andy12345 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



Gemini schrieb:


> Das sind meiner Meinung nach auch die besten, im Raiffeisen einfach Forelli sagen. Das besteht aus wie Udo schon sagte Fischmehl u.ä., fast reines Protein.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Natürlich lösen die sich auf. Es ist der Sinn von Pellets (& auch Boilies), dass sie Duftstoffe, kl. Partikel ins Wasser abgeben; dies ist schlicht ihre Lockwirkung und gleichzeitig halt der Auflösungsprozess.
Die Lockwirkung von Forelli wirkt schon nach 1 Minute über mehrere Meter, seehr gutes Anfuttermaterial. Wie lange so ein Pellet hält, kann ich nicht sagen. Vermutlich werden sie sowieso vorher gefressen.
Gibt es, glaube ich, in verschiedenen Größen (4mm, 6mm,...) und in sinkend & schwimmend (bloß nicht Letztere nehmen); 25kg kosten ca. 35-39 T€uronen bei Raiffeisen.
Als Köder empfehle ich dann auch Forelliteig daraus zu machen und diesen zu nehmen. Stinkt im Nahbereich jeder Boilie gegen ab.


----------



## andy12345 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

na gut aber ich will natürlich damit füttern und auch als hakenköder nehmen !! also wäre das blöde wenn sich das nach ner stunde auflöst !!  den preis finde ich ok !! 
also weiß jemand wie lange die brauchen um sich aufzulösen 

Mfg
Andy


----------



## Dunraven (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Wie lange willst Du den Köder im Wasser lassen? Du wirst doch eh so alle 15-30 Minuten nachsehen, also ist es doch nicht so schlimm wenn sie sich auflösen.


----------



## Udo561 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Hi ,
ich habe unterschiedliche Pellets,
einige lösen sich nach 30 Minuten auf , andere halten 3-4 Stunden am Haken.
Kommt auch darauf an wie oft man seine Montage einholt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## andy12345 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Moin ,
vielen Dank für die Ratschläge .
ABER  ich wollte nur wissen ab wann sich die Raifeisen Pellets sich auflösen.

Mfg
Andy


----------



## omenkind (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



andy12345 schrieb:


> Moin ,
> vielen Dank für die Ratschläge .
> ABER  ich wollte nur wissen ab wann sich die Raifeisen Pellets sich auflösen.
> 
> ...



was sind das für pellets?
oder teste es im wasser glas...


gruß paul


----------



## Anglerjugend (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Hm dann habe ich mir damals die falschen geholt...
aber ich habe auch nichts sinkendes gefunden.
Ich werde eh nochmal hinfahren, denn ich werde mir dort den Weinleseeimer holen. Ist der Futtereimer vom Sensas blos ohne Aufdruck. 
Gibt es das Forelli auch in kleineren Packs? 5 Kg zb?


----------



## andy12345 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

mmh ja wäre ne möglichkeit habe nur noch keine und wollte das vorher wissen weil ich bin armer schüler :-D und das ist ein teures  experiment 

Mfg
Andy


----------



## Anglerjugend (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



andy12345 schrieb:


> mmh ja wäre ne möglichkeit habe nur noch keine und wollte das vorher wissen weil ich bin armer schüler :-D und das ist ein teures experiment
> 
> Mfg
> Andy


 
ne Handy voll reicht la locker aus...

Wie sieht es dort mit den Packungen aus? nur diese 25Kg?


----------



## hennes59 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Hallo

ich nehme 80 % Grundfutter ( Basisfutter kaufe ich in einem Decathlon-Markt-besteht aus: 30% Mais, 20% Polentabrösel, 20% Trockenkopra, 20% Biskuit und 10% gemahlene Leinkörner) dazu mische ich 10% grob geschroteten Trockenmais und 10 % geschroteten Hanfsamen  und die Brassen gehn direkt drauf los. Nach einiger Zeit lockt die Mischung auch Karpfen an. Natürlich keine Monster, dafür aber die Topfgröße. 

Die Mischung kann sich jeder leisten und ist absolut einfach herzustellen. 

Mit diesem einfachen Rezept ist es mir schon passiert, dass ich der einzigste war der an einem schlechten Tag was am Haken hatte.

- back to the basics -


----------



## Anglerjugend (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Habe mir jetzt diese Forellenpellets gekauft #6.
Wie kann ich die Pellets zermalen? Meine Mom sagt nein zur Küchenmaschine. Sie sagt des stinkt so stark da isst sie nix mehr was danach aus der Küchenmaschine gemacht wurde.
Wie pullverisiert ihr die Pellets? Muss ich die Pellets einweichen wie den Mais? Was wird dadurch noch alles angelockt auser Karpfen und Schleien? Denn beides wird bei uns sehr selten bis garnich gefangen.


----------



## andy12345 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

versuch doch mal bei ebay ne alte küchenmaschine zu schießen oder ne alte kaffeemühle habe ich mal mit mais gemacht .   hats du mal ausprobiert wie lange die sich unter wasser halten ??

Mfg
Andy


----------



## the-big-o (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Hallo Leute,

brauche mal einen Rat von den Futter-Spezialisten hier 
Wollte am Sonntag mal wieder mit meiner Schwingspitzen-Rute ans Wasser und die Friedfisch-Welt unsicher machen. Als ich die letzten Male los war, hab ich das Cormoran MagMix Karpfen als Grundfutter benutzt und dazu noch Halibutt-Pellets und einen Hartmais-Weizen-Hanf-Mix dazugemischt. Eigentlich bin ich damit nicht schlecht gefahren, hatte zwei Karpfen, einen riesen Graskarpfen, eine Schleie und viele schöne ü30 Rotaugen überlisten können. Dieses Mal hab ich mir nun überlegt, zusätzlich zu den oben genannten Komponenten noch Caster, Maden, evtl pürierten Dosenmais und zerschnittene Würmer dazuzumischen. Wenn man das ganze jetzt mal auflistet kommt einem das schon etwas übertrieben vor. Was meint ihr, ist die Zusammenstellung nicht vllt doch etwas zu viel des Guten und schreckt die Fische durch die vielen Unterschiedlichen Geruchs-/Geschmacks-Komponenten eher ab? ..oder ist es doch mehr ein Vorteil?

Gruß Rudi


----------



## Gemini (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Servus, du hast doch mit deinem bisherigen eher groben Mix selektiv grosse Fische gefangen, ich würde da nichts grossartig ändern, ausser du willst auch kleinere fangen. 

Mein Futter sieht sehr ähnlich aus und mich freut es eher dass das Kleinzeug wegbleibt ... |wavey:


----------



## the-big-o (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Naja was heißt klein. Über größere Rotaugen und Brassen freue ich mich auch sehr, solange sie nicht Köderfischformat haben. Ich mag es einfach wenn was los is an der Rute und man viele Bisse bekommt. Der Spaßfaktor ist einfach größer, selbst wenn man nicht die Riesen fängt.


----------



## Gemini (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Dann würde ich das Futter so lassen, eine Rute eher fürs Grobe und zusätzlich mit der Schleuder Maden oder Caster und kleine Futterballen (ohne Partikel) alle 15 Minuten an den Platz befördern und die zweite Rute entsprechend feiner auslegen.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt diese Forellenpellets gekauft #6.
> Wie kann ich die Pellets zermalen? Meine Mom sagt nein zur Küchenmaschine. Sie sagt des stinkt so stark da isst sie nix mehr was danach aus der Küchenmaschine gemacht wurde.
> Wie pullverisiert ihr die Pellets? Muss ich die Pellets einweichen wie den Mais? Was wird dadurch noch alles angelockt auser Karpfen und Schleien? Denn beides wird bei uns sehr selten bis garnich gefangen.



Wenn du die Küchenmaschine anschließend mit kochendem Wasser ausspülst und dann normal spülst, bleibt kein Geschmack/Geruch drin.
Alternativ soll man die Pellets mit kochendem Wasser quellen lassen können, sie werden dann zu'ner breiigen Masse (aber eben kein Pulver). Hab letzteres selbst aber noch nicht gemacht, weiß also nicht, wie lange das dauern soll.
Ich mahle sie immer in der Küchenmaschine und krieg diese immer pikobello sauber.

Ansonsten sind Pellets gebrauchsfertig! Nix einweichen oder so! Pur anfüttern oder ins Futter packen.
Sie locken viele Fischarten, neben den genannten, auch Brassen, Aale, undundund
Wenn du aus den gemahlenen Pellets (mit Paniermehl, ca. 50:50 je nach Mehlsorte + evtl. etwas Binder) einen Teig machst, hast du einen Top-Köder für Karpfen.


----------



## andy12345 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

@kati48268


weißt du wie lange die im wasser halten ohne sich aufzulösen ??

Mfg
Andy


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Nee, kann ich nicht sagen.
Ist sicher auch abhängig von Temperatur & Strömung & Tiefe.
Hab ich im Wasserglas auch noch nicht getestet, braucht man aber auch nicht.
Lese hier immer wieder, dass sich viele Sorgen um das Auflösen von Pellets machen. Das ist ein Teil des Lockvorgangs, also nix nachteiliges. Ein (Natur)Köder, der keine kleinen Partikel, Geruch, Geschmack... abgibt, ist ein sch*** Köder.
Ich bin froh über den enorm schnellen Effekt von Forelli, welcher schon nach ganz wenigen Minuten im näheren Umkreis wirkt.


----------



## SchmidtV (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Hallo,

was versteht man unter ( auf einem Haar ) ????

Bitte um erklärung (bin Anfänger)

Danke und Gruß


-----------------

Was nicht ist,---kann noch werden:q


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



SchmidtV schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was versteht man unter ( auf einem Haar ) ????
> 
> ...









*Quelle: http://www.fischerforum.ch/coppermine/albums/userpics/10006/boilie_ank.jpg*


----------



## clipfisch07 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Leute macht euer Futter doch mal mit Billig - Cola (zb.von  ALDI ) anstatt mit Wasser an , habe damit gute Erfahrung gemacht am Dienstag, 1 Brassen  63cm und 2.5 kg , Rotaugen ab 27 cm#a und einen
Kaulbarsch ca. 20 - 22 cm ( der mußte aber nicht sein ). Den Versuch habe ich schon öfter gemacht
und  der Erfolg war gut ,ein Graskarpfen war auch dabei #6. Bringt doch euer Ergebnis mal hier unter |wavey:


----------



## Dunraven (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Naja das ist ja Zuckerwasser, was soll da denn der große Unterschied sein zu flüssiger Melasse (ca. 3 Euro der Liter), davon ein wenig in heißem Wasser auflösen und damit anfeuchten? Das macht es doch auch süß, oder geht es dir um was anderes als die Süße?


----------



## RheinBarbe (6. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Da mein altes Futter aufgebraucht ist, habe ich mal das 20 Kg Grundfutter von nb-Angelsport geordert + 5 Kilo Copra Melasse. Heute gekommen, das Futter riecht sehr nach diesen 10 Pfennig Kaugummis aus den Automaten die in den 80/90ern an jeder Ecke hingen. Mir ist jetzt schon speiübel...


----------



## strawinski (6. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

also manchmal denk ich...irgendwo steh ich im wald...futter sieben wegen fischbabies....oder sonstwas für Krednzien aus der Hexenküche.....villeicht hab ich ja was verpasst oder ihr seid die kaltmamsell für die Fische


----------



## Dunraven (6. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



strawinski schrieb:


> also manchmal denk ich...irgendwo steh ich im wald...futter sieben wegen fischbabies....oder sonstwas für Krednzien aus der Hexenküche.....villeicht hab ich ja was verpasst oder ihr seid die kaltmamsell für die Fische




Du hast was verpasst.
Das Sieben ist damit sich die Feuchtigkeit besser verteilt. Wasser ins Futter = Teile sehr nass und andere Trocken. Das Futter dann sieben = große und nasse Teile verkleinert und mit den bisher trockenen Teilen vermischt. Siebst Du nicht hast Du also fette Klumpen die deine Zielfische (z.B. 30-50g Rotaugen) schnell sättigen. Dazu hast Du trockene Teile die nicht zum Boden sinken (oder dort bleiben) sondern irgendwo hin treiben wo Du sie nicht haben willst. Sieben ist halt eines der wichtigsten Sachen bei der Futterzubereitung (bzw. mit Futterquirl und Akkubohrer bearbeiten als Alternative). Denn was nützt Dir das Futter mit den richtigen Eigenschaften wenn es sich wegen schlechter Befeuchtung nicht so verhält wie es soll? Es hat also nichts mit Fischbabys zu tun sondern damit das sich das Futter auch wirklich so verhält wie man es will.

Wobei aus deinen bisherigen Post der letzten Tage vermute ich mal das es für dich nicht so interessant sein wird, denn das klingt so als würdest Du eh nicht an Wettfischen teilnehmen und daher kein Interesse an einem maximalen Fangergebnis haben. In dem Fall kann man natürlich auf eine Verbesserung des Futters verzichten, da es dann ja egal ist ob man nun 10 oder 30 Fische fängt. Wenn man aber mit 50-100 Leuten um eine nette Summe fischt, dann will man natürlich auch max. Fangerfolg.


----------



## strawinski (6. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Du hast was verpasst.
> Das Sieben ist damit sich die Feuchtigkeit besser verteilt. Wasser ins Futter = Teile sehr nass und andere Trocken. Das Futter dann sieben = große und nasse Teile verkleinert und mit den bisher trockenen Teilen vermischt. Siebst Du nicht hast Du also fette Klumpen die deine Zielfische (z.B. 30-50g Rotaugen) schnell sättigen. Dazu hast Du trockene Teile die nicht zum Boden sinken (oder dort bleiben) sondern irgendwo hin treiben wo Du sie nicht haben willst. Sieben ist halt eines der wichtigsten Sachen bei der Futterzubereitung (bzw. mit Futterquirl und Akkubohrer bearbeiten als Alternative). Denn was nützt Dir das Futter mit den richtigen Eigenschaften wenn es sich wegen schlechter Befeuchtung nicht so verhält wie es soll? Es hat also nichts mit Fischbabys zu tun sondern damit das sich das Futter auch wirklich so verhält wie man es will.


 
also, ich vermische mein Futter mit de Hand und dann befeuchte ich es und dann vermische ich es und knete es, bis es die richtige Kosistenz hat....Ich mein, die Schleie erwartet ja auch nicht das die Maden in Reih und Glied liegen beim aufsaugen...



Dunraven schrieb:


> Wobei aus deinen bisherigen Post der letzten Tage vermute ich mal das es für dich nicht so interessant sein wird, denn das klingt so als würdest Du eh nicht an Wettfischen teilnehmen und daher kein Interesse an einem maximalen Fangergebnis haben. In dem Fall kann man natürlich auf eine Verbesserung des Futters verzichten, da es dann ja egal ist ob man nun 10 oder 30 Fische fängt. Wenn man aber mit 50-100 Leuten um eine nette Summe fischt, dann will man
> natürlich auch max. Fangerfolg.
> 
> Stimmt, Wettfischen ist nicht mein ding, also Normaloangler, ....Ich mein, wenns hilft ist ja ok...aber warum haben dann die Profis die gleichen Schneidertage wie ich?


 
Stimmt, Wettfischen ist nicht mein ding, also Normalo, denk ich....Ich mein, wenns hilft ist ja ok...aber warum haben dann die Profis die gleichen Schneidertage wie ich?


----------



## Dunraven (6. August 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her euer Futter*

Schneidertage hat man immer. 
Das fällt halt unter Optimierung aber es ist kein Wunderding.
Nimm den Schneidertag, das Futter ist nicht gut durchfeuchtet, einige trockene Teile werden abgetrieben und der eine Fisch der in der Nähe war folgt denen vom Grund ins Mittelwasser/Oberfläche und verschwindet vom Platz. Bei so schlechten Tagen kann dann so ein 10g Fisch einen super Platz bedeuten. Oder es beißt gut, aber zwei bis 3 10g Fische bekommen die dicken Stücke und sind dann satt und genau die machen den Unterschied. Wie oft passiert es das man um 10g daneben liegt. Oder noch besser die Aue, wo ja auch viele große Angeln stattfinden, da wird teils mit der Briefwaage gewogen weil es darum geht einen 8g Fisch zu bekommen, das 100g Rotauge bringt einen ganz nach vorne und Tagessieger hatten schon nur 28g, da gibt es einen schönen Bericht darüber beim champions-team, vom Anfang des Jahres wo es so bei den Bremern war.

Sind beides Sachen die eher selten sind, aber selbst wenn es nur einmal von 10 Angeln ist, so kann es da dann gleich den Unterschied zwischen (ich nehme jetzt mal mit dem Lake O Mania ein bisher einmaliges Fischenmit Qualifikation für das Finale und mit einer sehr sehr hohen Preissumme, das dieses Jahr in Holland war) 9700 Euro für Platz 1 oder nur 2200 Euro für Platz 2 sein. Und wenn man dann schaut das dieses Finale mit 2 Alanden von zusammen 4800g vor 1 Brassen mit 2050g für Platz 2 entscheiden wurde, dann hat also dieser 1 Brasse den unterschied zwischen nichts und 2200 Euro gemacht. Das soviele gute Angler da ohne Fisch blieben zeigt dann auch das man zum einen einfach Glück haben muss und das auch Kleinigkeiten ab und an doch den entscheidenen Unterschied machen können. Ich sag nicht das es das Futter war, da war sicher eine gute Portion Glück dabei, aber sicher können da auch Kleinigkeiten wie falsches Futterverhalten mal einen Unterschied machen. Sie müssen nicht, sie können aber. Daher wird eben versucht mit sowas das zu optimieren. Die Unterschiede können klein sein, sie können auch mal gar nicht vorhanden sein, aber wenn eine Kleinigkeit 10x nichts bewirkt, dann aber doch den entscheidenden Fisch bringt, dann ist man eben froh das man es gemacht hat, obwohl es die anderen 10 Mal (scheinbar?) nichts gebracht hat.


----------

